# Comfort loving poodles



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

Jerry and Linus maxing on my king w/ 1200tc sheets...so spoiled


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That great pictures everyone. Love looking at all the cuddly poodles!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I received my new goose down comforter yesterday (sooooooooooo puffy and luxurious) and well, even though Sunny is still new to sleeping on the bed with me, he didn't seem to have any problems stretching out on that puff of down and getting comfy! Didn't have a camera but will need to snap a pic!


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

if there's a fleece blanket anywhere in the house, you'll find Linus laying on it


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Whoever said someone "lived a dog's life" with negativity in their tone obviously never knew or loved a dog very well. "Loafing" is good word for it! I will have to find some of our lazy loafers too! Very cute!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

just one of a zillion photo ops 

she's not spoiled! Not her! by faerie made, on Flickr

yes, my dogs sleep with us.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of Riley's lounging/sleeping/loafing spots!

The one with the white cat is my friends poodle, Baby Girl!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

An assortment of lazy, happy loafers!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Gabe doesn't sleep on the bed a lot, but when he does he really gets into it!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

These are all too cute!! I need to find a way to sneak up on Gracie in her crate when she's in there. She hoards all of her toys in her little bed and snuggles with them all!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Katerine on the couch looking like, "Who, me?"

Hunter on the bed, sacked out.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes, Beau is _always_ to be found in the most comfy place possible. Lately, when we're watching TV he's decided the ideal place to be is perched on top of the middle cushion of our expensive leather sofa, with his head hanging over the back resting on a quilt my wife made. He ususally manages to bring a treat up there, in this case a bully stick. This spot is not only very cute, but actually works out okay for us, too, cause he's conveniently in reach for lots of petting. (Did I mention our boy is nobody's fool?)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great thread. These are the cutest poodles ever! I am going to have to start taking pictures too.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are a bunch of my guys. So fun looking at all the comfy poodles.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my favorite. She was maybe 4 months old. We had just come home and she was running around the house like a crazy woman. I go into the bathroom and hear instant silence. I peek my head out to figure out why it got so quiet and BAM! She was one passed out poodle...

















She loves to lay on her back.

















This was her sleeping spot when we went on our 2 day road trip to St. Louis. She had a bed set up on the floor of the car. But no, she wanted to cuddle with my son.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Of my three standards, the one who was a pro at the game of relaxation was Taffy. She had it down pat and did it like a queen most of the time.

Billy prefers the hardwood floor because he is always warm. Song also prefers the wood floor for the same reason.

Now, this CAN'T be comfortable!!










She loved the curl.



















The more pillows; the better!




























_


----------



## Hrafnhildur (Jul 29, 2011)

Chester 9 weeks old. He loves to sleep on his back, I need to take picture of that tomorrow


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is good at this.


Comfort in Black by Kat G., on Flickr


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*Relaxin'*

Here's Indie relaxin' on the big bed...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy looking comfy as a pup. He's a pro at it! There's even a pic of him sleeping in the car with his poodle doll. Leroy likes to sleep on his dog bed, however he always has his head or half his body hanging off.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so loving all these pics and stories. All the pics are sooo cute and funny keep them coming this is great!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Relaxation*

Taken just now.....seems I never have a camera when I should.....Funny tho. I have a couple bolster beds for Sunny. He hardly paid attention to them, preferred the rug, couch, etc. Well, when a neighbor spoo, MonaLisa, came over, she curled up in a new bolster bed I bought for him. He looked at her and nothing more. Well, I told Mona's owners to take it for her since she liked it and I'd just move the other bolster into my office. No sooner I did that, he crawled in and that's where he is every day now. Monkey see, monkey do!

P.S. Found a pic of Jake which I had to include, too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm curious - is seeking out comfy spots and positions a poodle specialty, or do all dogs do this? (Beau is our first and so far only dog.)


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are a few of Sophie- she is such a silly sleeper. After looking at all these picture it is clear that poodles really love to just sprawl out on their backs!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

love this thread!!!!! awesome pix!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

*I need more blankets*

On the bed with extra blankets!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Lilah is not supposed to be in my daughter's room. I couldn't help but laugh! :act-up:


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Lilah is not supposed to be in my daughter's room. I couldn't help but laugh! :act-up:


I am sure Lilah got a sound spanking. NOT!!! She is adorable as are all these guys and girls.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> I am sure Lilah got a sound spanking. NOT!!! She is adorable as are all these guys and girls.


lol - even Gabby had to laugh at Lilah's reckless abandon.


----------



## Onyx (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice thread super pix


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

This is Zoe this afternoon after I folded a bunch of laundry. She was in heaven!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Zoe does look very cosy. I must admit I love burrowing in clean laundry myself. On cold winter nights I toast my pjs and my husband's in the dryer. This is one of my favorite threads ever.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Zoe does look very cosy. I must admit I love burrowing in clean laundry myself. On cold winter nights I toast my pjs and my husband's in the dryer. This is one of my favorite threads ever.


Nothing like the smell of warm Downy and Tide! My favorite scents! I will post a front view with my phone if I can figure it out, because it was much better!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love those laundry pics too cute!! 

All these pics are great!! They all sure do love their comfort.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I'm curious - is seeking out comfy spots and positions a poodle specialty, or do all dogs do this? (Beau is our first and so far only dog.)


I think all breeds are similar this way because my Whippets love stealing a seat where a warm bum just departed, or sleeping under the blankets at the foot of the bed. But I think Poodles are masters at the art of getting comfy!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

What a fun thread:act-up:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My son took these pics last night while we were watching tv. I can't resist adding them. The dogs all moved in for the cuddle. There is nothing like a living mattress and blanket lol.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

That sure looks like Poodle Heaven to me.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Great pics! And lucky guy getting the foot rub! I would never touch my husband's feet. LOL


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

This guy has it made - poodles all cuddled up to him and his wife massaging his feet!!!! Your poodles are just so cuddly!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Comfort on a Saturday night*

Ok, had to post this. My neighbor's spoo is Mona Lisa -- she is 5 1/2 (small mini at 35 lbs) and just a sweetheart and it's her job to "show Sunny the ropes".....so a week ago she was over visiting and she liked the nice new bolster bed I had purchased for Sunny (Sunny really hadn't used it). Sunny did, however, watch Mona curl up in it, etc., as he does with everything she does. 

I told Judy to take the bed home for Mona, since I have another bed and I really wanted to free up my living room a bit. So they took it home and I put the other bed in its place.....went to get something to drink and when I came back, SURPRISE, guess who was curled up. (Monkey see, monkey do).

These pics are from tonight - Judy wanted to show me how Mona is relaxing on this Saturday night and well, Sunny was out too --- busy day.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Correction: Mona Lisa is a small spoo.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The fan was on low above her. She likes the breeze on her tummy:


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Took these today









Her typical sleeping pose


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

What great pictures! My Sasha isn't as creative a sleeper as everybody else but I just had to add my Sahsa to the mix.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

I washed the blanket on my bed last night and purposely timed it so that it was coming out of the dryer at bedtime. Oh it was heaven.

Here is Raisin. She thinks she is the size of a chihuahua and has taken the spot on the back of the couch away from him. She has been doing this since she could jump onto the couch and this is the first time I have been able to get a picture without her moving.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Marcie said:


> What great pictures! My Sasha isn't as creative a sleeper as everybody else but I just had to add my Sahsa to the mix.


What a princess in that bed! Royalty!!!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Raisin'sMom said:


> I washed the blanket on my bed last night and purposely timed it so that it was coming out of the dryer at bedtime. Oh it was heaven.
> 
> Here is Raisin. She thinks she is the size of a chihuahua and has taken the spot on the back of the couch away from him. She has been doing this since she could jump onto the couch and this is the first time I have been able to get a picture without her moving.


She is too cute and comfy!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Raisin'sMom said:


> I washed the blanket on my bed last night and purposely timed it so that it was coming out of the dryer at bedtime. Oh it was heaven.
> 
> Here is Raisin. She thinks she is the size of a chihuahua and has taken the spot on the back of the couch away from him. She has been doing this since she could jump onto the couch and this is the first time I have been able to get a picture without her moving.


OMG! I laughed out loud when I saw that!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Raisin'sMom said:


> I washed the blanket on my bed last night and purposely timed it so that it was coming out of the dryer at bedtime. Oh it was heaven.
> 
> Here is Raisin. She thinks she is the size of a chihuahua and has taken the spot on the back of the couch away from him. She has been doing this since she could jump onto the couch and this is the first time I have been able to get a picture without her moving.


That is absolutely perfect! I laughed at Raisin draped over your couch, a big black poodle puddle. What a treat.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Zoe likes to sleep on my daughter's "old" Dora couch.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Its fun to know that my poodles aren't the only ones always on the lookout for a comfy place to sleep. 

MamaTiff I love the nail polish!! Liljaker and Marcie I love the beds. They look so comfy. Outwest she looks so content. Raisin's Mom I laughed at that pic. Jenny sleeps just like that. Tymaca that Dora bed looks like it was made for her.

I took these pics of Betty Jo today. I can't believe that she is comfy laying like that (and it is one of her favourite ways to lay)!! Its her pretzel position on her favourite chair lol!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Trillium said:


> I took these pics of Betty Jo today. I can't believe that she is comfy laying like that (and it is one of her favourite ways to lay)!! Its her pretzel position on her favourite chair lol!!


Holy smokes! I wouldn't have thought that was anatomically possible. I knew poodles were circus dogs -- just not as contortionists.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Omigosh that's so funny!!! I can't believe she's able to sleep like that!


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Trillium said:


> Its fun to know that my poodles aren't the only ones always on the lookout for a comfy place to sleep.
> 
> MamaTiff I love the nail polish!! Liljaker and Marcie I love the beds. They look so comfy. Outwest she looks so content. Raisin's Mom I laughed at that pic. Jenny sleeps just like that. Tymaca that Dora bed looks like it was made for her.
> 
> I took these pics of Betty Jo today. I can't believe that she is comfy laying like that (and it is one of her favourite ways to lay)!! Its her pretzel position on her favourite chair lol!!


LOL!! Raisin does that too. Maybe not that extreme but she does love to lay on her back with her head curled around.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> Zoe likes to sleep on my daughter's "old" Dora couch.


Well it certainly looks comfy.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't tell where Betty Jo's beginning begins and her ending ends..


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Trillium, that is just too funny! She is in contention with my whippet with that one. I had trouble finding her head! 

I know he's not a poodle, but whippets are very comfort loving. 
I've got a lot of pics of him sleeping in all kinds of weird places and positions:


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Outwest- LOL That is tooooooo funny!!!!! What a creative sleeper!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium...she is priceless. That comment about not knowing where her beginning begins and her ending ends...that is exactly what you said on the phone. You'd wonder how she could be comfortable, but obviously she is. 

Outwest...what a doll.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I really had to hunt to find her head. I don't think I've ever seen a poodle squished up so tiny!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo is a nut that way. My neck just about aches when I see it twisted up that way. Glad you all enjoyed my crazy girl. 

Those whippet pics are priceless. He sure does pick creative places for a nap!!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Outwest - do you think when your whippet is in the flower pot, if you water her she will grow??


----------

